
106: KubeKhan, KubeCon, Etcd, Licenses, Securing Kubernetes, JFrog, More - oaf357
https://devopsish.com/106/
======
jacques_chester
Already submitted 2 days ago by the same account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18692986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18692986)

Who submits almost nothing but this website:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=oaf357](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=oaf357)

